# Hub USB 3.0 pour Mac ?



## iSc0tty (21 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tout le monde,
J'ai un MacBook Pro dernière génération, donc avec USB 3.0 . J'utilise plusieurs périphériques (disques durs, clés) qui bénéficient aussi de l'USB 3.0. Mais il m'arrive parfois d'être un peu limite par les deux uniques ports du Mac. Du coup j'aimerais bien acheter un petit hub, mais un auto alimente (pas besoin de le brancher secteur, sinon c'est trop contraignant surtout pour un portable). 4 ports me suffiraient. 

Mais une question, je vois certains marqués d'un "pour Mac", y'a vraiment une différence entre windows et Mac pour qu'un hub ne marche pas sur Mac ? Je flaire un peu le coup marketing donc je me pose la question --"

Enfin, si quelqu'un a des idées à me proposer je suis preneur . Je cherche mais j'ai du mal à trouver un correct, déjà qui est compatible USB 3 (une bonne partie est encore limite au 2), avec un design qui pourrait passer (pas un gros bloc noir) et qui coûte pas 70 je prends ! ^^

J'avais trouve un sympa, 30, design, mais USB 2 (pour vous donner une idée : http://www.fnac.com/Mobility-Lab-Hub-USB-2-0-cylindre-4-ports/a3807908/w-4)

Merci des retours !


----------



## Larme (21 Mai 2013)

iSc0tty a dit:


> J'ai un MacBook Pro dernière génération, donc avec USB 3.0 . J'utilise plusieurs périphériques (disques durs, clés) qui bénéficient aussi de l'USB 3.0. Mais il m'arrive parfois d'être un peu limite par les deux uniques ports du Mac. Du coup j'aimerais bien acheter un petit hub, mais un auto alimente (pas besoin de le brancher secteur, sinon c'est trop contraignant surtout pour un portable). 4 ports me suffiraient.


Alors, un HUB que ton Mac va alimenté, ça risque de poser quelques soucis pour ton disque dur externe branché dessus...


----------



## iSc0tty (21 Mai 2013)

Ah merci de la précision alors !
Du coup c'est pas grave, je brancherais le hub sur le port qui reste, j'ai qu'un disque dur, le reste ce sont que des clés usb donc la ça ira, même si je préférais usb 3


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2013)

iSc0tty a dit:


> Ah merci de la précision alors !
> Du coup c'est pas grave, je brancherais le hub sur le port qui reste, j'ai qu'un disque dur, le reste ce sont que des clés usb donc la ça ira, même si je préférais usb 3



L'USB 3 dispose certes d'une meilleure alimentation électrique que l'USB2, mais quand même pas au point de supporter 4 périphériques "non alimentés" sur le même port, deux clés USB, peut-être, mais au delà, j'ai de gros doutes.


----------



## iSc0tty (22 Mai 2013)

Bizarre, pourtant j'ai des amis qui ont chacun un hub classique (un peu dans le style du lien que j'ai donné hormis le design), et il suffit de brancher le hub au Mac et ils peuvent facilement mettre 4 clés usb dans problème dessus, et pourtant le hub est USB 2. Je crois même qu'il y en a un qui peut alimenter son disque externe avec. Mais voilà ça reste de l'USB 2


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2013)

iSc0tty a dit:


> Bizarre, pourtant j'ai des amis qui ont chacun un hub classique (un peu dans le style du lien que j'ai donné hormis le design), et il suffit de brancher le hub au Mac et ils peuvent facilement mettre 4 clés usb dans problème dessus, et pourtant le hub est USB 2. Je crois même qu'il y en a un qui peut alimenter son disque externe avec. Mais voilà ça reste de l'USB 2



Alors, ça doit être des clés "basse consommation", quant au disque, il en existe certains qui peuvent fonctionner sur un seul port USB2, mais c'est très loin d'être le cas de la totalité d'entre eux, du moins sur Mac, ou les ports USB2 sont proches de la norme. Sur PC, l'alimentation de ces ports est en général plus élevée que la norme, à vue de nez, ils peuvent fournir jusqu'à 750 mA, contre moins de 600 sur les Mac (sauf parait-il, les plus récents, mais là, je ne peux pas faire de mesures).


----------



## iSc0tty (24 Mai 2013)

Bon d'accord, en gros vous me dites que ça va être galère de trouver ce que je cherche ? ^^. Je pensais pas que ça serait compliqué pourtant un hub classique en USB 3. :/


----------



## serpaumat (30 Mai 2013)

iSc0tty a dit:


> Bon d'accord, en gros vous me dites que ça va être galère de trouver ce que je cherche ? ^^. Je pensais pas que ça serait compliqué pourtant un hub classique en USB 3. :/



Bonjour,

A titre perso. ayant besoin d'un hub + lecteur de cartes (pour la photo) j'ai commandé un DeLOCK 91721. USB 3 mais pas auto alimenté.

Je ferai un retour si cela vous intéresse (à priori je le recevrai au alentours du 5 juin.)

Cordialement,


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2013)

iSc0tty a dit:


> Bon d'accord, en gros vous me dites que ça va être galère de trouver ce que je cherche ? ^^. Je pensais pas que ça serait compliqué pourtant un hub classique en USB 3. :/



Ce que je pense surtout, c'est qu'en USB3, j'ai bien peur que seuls des hubs alimentés ne soient disponibles !


----------



## iSc0tty (31 Mai 2013)

Ah bon ben ok merci ! Je vais continuer mes recherches alors, si quelqu'un en trouve un sympa 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h35 ----------




serpaumat a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> A titre perso. ayant besoin d'un hub + lecteur de cartes (pour la photo) j'ai commandé un DeLOCK 91721. USB 3 mais pas auto alimenté.
> 
> ...



Merci de m'accorder du temps, mais ayant un MBP donc je recherche seulement les autoalimentés qui me sont beaucoup plus pratique donc ne vous dérangez pas autant pour moi merci


----------



## nemrod (15 Octobre 2013)

Hello,

Je dévie du sujet, moi je cherche un HUB USB 3.0, auto-alimenté, de qualité et si possible qui ne dénote pas trop au niveau du design.

Merci


----------



## Imperatrice Sissi (22 Février 2014)

Moi aussi je cherche un USB 3 de qualité.

Celui que j'ai ne fonctionne pas bien (c'est un Hub sans marque).

J'ai toujours eu des problèmes avec le USB 2 sur PC et maintenant avec USB 3 sur Mac. J'ai lue quelque part que l'USB n'était pas une interface professionel et c'est malheureusement exact. L'USB n'est pas une technologie mature mais c'est celle qui s'est imposée donc il faut faire avec. 

Je pense que je vais me tourner vers Belkin en espérant que cela fonctionne bien. Si vous passez par là et que vous avez des modèles Belkin ou autre à recommander n'hésitez pas.

Sinon il existe peut être un hub de qualité Thunderbolt vers USB 3. Ca doit durement exister mais ça doit surement être très cher aussi.

Difficile de trouver une solution.

Je précise, pour ma part, que je doit faire fonctionner sur mon hub :
1 carte son Komplete Audio 6 ou 1 carte son Presonus Studio live 
1 clé e-licenser
1 clé ilok
3 disques dur dont avec une alimentation indépendante.


----------

